# Lancashire Watch Co



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The last of my pocket watches, I believe this was made by the Lancashire Watch Co. While the movement is called an English Lever I understand by this time LWC were using a Swiss lever escapement. The movement has a dummy fusee so it winds in the anticlockwise direction the same as earlier genuine fusee watches. The movement is accessed from the front of the watch by releasing the catch at the bottom of the hinged dial, the dust cover is released by sliding the crescent shaped clip anticlockwise (as pictured). The watch is key wound and front set.

I don't think there is any serial number information online but based on the case hallmarks it looks like a 1901 manufacture or thereabouts. The maker's mark T.P.H. (Thomas Peter Hewitt) is the Lancashire Watch Co.

As I only have "Google expertise" any real pocket watch expert input is welcome!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@JoT I only have google expertise as well. i just wondered if you'd contacted John Platt, who seems to have made a study of LWC.

http://lancashirewatchcompany.co.uk/lancashire-watch-company-prescot/contact-2/


----------

